# Fallschirm für Angelerfolg kaufen, nur wo?



## Varitu (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

möchte den Angelerfolg für das Grauen aus der Tiefe solo machen und brauche einen Fallschirm damit ich sanft lande.
Habe in den Tips gelesen man soll den bei den Zwillingskolossen in Feralas kaufen. Aber da finde ich niemanden der etwas verkauft oder einem per Quest gibt.
Wo bekomme ich einen her?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## schnupfen770 (17. November 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte den Angelerfolg für das Grauen aus der Tiefe solo machen und brauche einen Fallschirm damit ich sanft lande.
> Habe in den Tips gelesen man soll den bei den Zwillingskolossen in Feralas kaufen. Aber da finde ich niemanden der etwas verkauft oder einem per Quest gibt.
> ...




Hier geguckt?
-> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=7772


----------



## Varitu (17. November 2009)

hh, hab den da nicht gefunden. Dann reite ich nochmal hin und suche an der angegeben Stelle nochmal genau. 
Dank dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (19. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich war jetzt an der Stelle. Der Verkäufer steht wohl auf dem Berg. Nur wie komme ich da rauf? Habs zigmal probiert. Da gibts keine Möglichkeit raufzugehen/reiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. November 2009)

Wird man da nicht im Laufe irgendeiner Quest raufgeportet?
Fragt mich jetzt nicht welche Quest...ist schon eeeeewig her.


----------



## Woodspirit (19. November 2009)

Nein, keine Quest. Unten steht ein Elf, den Du ansprechen mußt, und der portet Dich dann hoch. ALLERDINGS brauchst Du den Fallschirm, um wieder runter zukommen. Und danach isser weg..ich weiß nicht, ob Du aber vielleicht mehrere kaufen kannst.


----------



## Varitu (19. November 2009)

Hallo,

also wenn ich mich recht entsinne möchte ich zweimal da rauf.
Zu meinen wie du sagst von oben runterspringen, müßte ERfolg geben (65Meter Fall?! )
Beim zweiten Mal nehm ich den Ruhestein und hetze fix in SSC um dort zu springen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich such dann nochmal welcher Elf das sein könnte.

Gruß Varitu

Edit:

45,16 Marli Traumläufer, die soll das sein. Werd ich nachher im Raid mal hin.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. November 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nein, keine Quest. Unten steht ein Elf, den Du ansprechen mußt, und der portet Dich dann hoch. ALLERDINGS brauchst Du den Fallschirm, um wieder runter zukommen. Und danach isser weg..ich weiß nicht, ob Du aber vielleicht mehrere kaufen kannst.



Aber mit Porten war was...das wußt ich noch^^.


----------



## Moshuna (19. November 2009)

1. Noggenfogger schlucken
2. runtergleiten
3. wasserwandel-elixier schlucken
4. ??????
5. Profit !


----------



## Karcharoth (27. November 2009)

Den Fallschirm kann man nur einmal kaufen. Also pro Sprung. Und ich meine mich zu entsinnen das er nach 30 sek. wieder verschwindet. Und den Erfolg 65 meter kann man auf diese Weise nicht mehr holen. Mit meinem Krieger gings noch, aber als ichs mitm DK funhalber probiert habe wars wohl rausgepatcht.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Der Fallschirm würd Dir eh nix nützen, es sei Denn Du wärst Schamane, denn sonst landest Du einfach im Wasser bei den Piranhas. Nimm Dir doch fix nen Priester mit, der Dich mit Levitation bufft. Er kann ja dann die Quest auch noch machen, wenn er will.


----------



## 19Chico73 (2. Dezember 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32539#vendor

Gibts ab Respektvoll bei Himmelswache der Shatari in Sketis zu kaufen. 


 Und um auf und nicht im Wasser zu wandeln einfach Wasserwandeln Elixier mitnehmen.


----------



## Takius (2. Dezember 2009)

...oder frag einen Priester deines vertrauens, ob er dich begleiten mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

